# Como medir la potencia de una bocina?



## johnmarley

hola como estan no se si ustedes se dan cuenta cuando alguien es nuevo, pero si soy nuevo por aca, saludos.

quiero que me ayuden con unas duras aver :
 1- como mido la potencia de una bocina o como la calculo o que hago? es que no tienen esa información

la otra cosa es, tengo un amplificador de carro (planta) y las bocinas que tengo unas me aguantan la potencia de amplificador otras no.

2- como puedo usar mi amplificador con todas las bocinas sin que las de poca potencia de me dañen.

gracias


----------



## Guest

Las bocinas finas siempre traen como mínimo un pegatin en su imán donde especifican todas las características eléctricas y hasta acústicas de ella, esa es la manera mas fácil de conocer esos datos. 

Si no es así, te tocaría hacerle una curva de rendimiento a la bocina en donde le aplicas una señal de una frecuencia determinada y analizas la señal que produce en la salida, si la forma de onda de la señal sonora empieza a degenerarse es porque el parlante a llegado a su limite acústico, que es el importante porque en ese limite no tiene sentido darle mas potencia de sonido porque lo distorsionara.

Una forma mas directa de saber la potencia eléctrica de la bocina es despegar su cono y ver que calibre de alambre se utiliza en su bobina, con eso podemos deducir la máxima corriente y por ende la potencia que puede soportar.

Saludos.


----------



## johnmarley

fer muchas gracias la ultima opcion creo k es la correcta , sabes que me dices de la pregunta numero 2 y gracias


----------



## Guest

Puedes colocar en serie los parlantes para que de esta forma se sumen las potencias, pero cabe aclarar que al colocarlas en serie también se suma la resistencia por lo que para equilibrarla se pone otro conjunto en paralelo. 

Para aclarar un ejemplo:

Para conectar 4 parlantes de 4 ohmios a 100 watts a un amplificador con 150 watts a 4 ohmios de salida, colocas dos parlantes en serie (8 ohmios a 200watts) en paralelo con la otra serie de los 2 parlantes  (8 ohmios a 200watts), este paralelo te da un total de 4 ohmios a 200watts.

Suma en paralelo = || = (R1*R2)/(R1+R2)

R = ( 4 + 4 ) || ( 4 + 4 ) = 8 || 8 = 4

R = ( 8 * 8 )/( 8 + 8 ) = 4

Espero que me hallas entendido,
Saludos.


----------



## johnmarley

pues claro que te entendi, gracias.... la verdad gracias. 

por cierto tu de donde eres yo soy dominicano de santo dominigo


----------



## Guest

De nada johnmarley, con mucho gusto.

Soy Colombiano, de El Cerrito Valle del Cauca

Saludos.


----------



## johnmarley

sabes donde encontrar amplificadorf d audio d 300w en espanol bien detalla2 consig uno t lo agradesco 

agracias pana...........


----------



## Zickhove

Hey hi
yo tengo entendido que los arreglos serie paralelo darán una respuesta no lineal con respecto a la potencia al final unas bocinas se escucharan mas que otras para mi tendría que ver donde se van a colocar puesto que la respuesta no será centrada lo mejor es encontrar bocinas que tengan misma potencia y resistencia, si el caso es juntar bajos, medios y altos en una sola puerta será congruente la triada de bocinas para cada lado


----------

